# Visa options for UK citizens



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello!

I apologise for asking what may seem like a dump question, but what are the Visas available for working, living, and possibly staying for a long period in Cyprus? (Im a UK citizen)

Is there are any website in English listing visa types?

Thank you...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As an EU citizen you don't need a visa, just need to prove you have enough income to support yourself.
Once here you apply for residency. You need to do that within 90 days. 
If you are under pension age you also need to have some private health insurance, pensioners are entitled to free health care at the state hospitals.

Of course we do not know yet if things will change once Britain leaves the EU.

Veronica


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Veronica said:


> As an EU citizen you don't need a visa, just need to prove you have enough income to support yourself.
> Once here you apply for residency. You need to do that within 90 days.
> If you are under pension age you also need to have some private health insurance, pensioners are entitled to free health care at the state hospitals.
> 
> ...


I'm keeping an eye on the post-brexit news :|


----------

